# New Seagull Homage From Singapore



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I'd like to show you my new income - a homage of a well known AT:










It comes from the Singapore department of Seagull. It's with ST16 movement, which is no longer used in Tianjin watches:










The quality is very good, the details are fine and precise:










The crown is signed and screw-down:










The bracelet is solid, but the end links could be fitted more accurate:










Overall - excellent watch, especially for the price:










Regards, Miro.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good, what are your impressions of the quality?

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I think that would be perfect if the hour hand was the pheon.

Later,

William


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice miroman :thumbup:


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes, the quality outside is very good and the finish is perfect, I can't see any defects. But in another forum a member replaced his hands with Miyota 8215:








,

so he opened the case and found a chip on the internal edge:










Also as I mentioned, the solid end links are not tight, but this maybe is a matter of pins.

For $129, it's acceptable 

Regards, Miro.



Mutley said:


> Looks good, what are your impressions of the quality?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andrew


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice one miroman, thanks for the pictures. :yes:


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for posting up. I do like these and have had my eye on the blue one.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

It's very nice but a homage? More like blatant rip-off wouldn't you say. You just know thousands of these are going to have Omega written on the dial at some point.

They've obviously got the means and talent so I wish Sea Gull would start producing more of their own unique stuff.


----------



## Newbear (Jul 26, 2011)

I totally agree. Making blatant copies is not the way forward for the Sea-Gull brand

But who is Sea-Gull Singapore?


----------

